# Does anyone else find this with laxatives?



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Lately I think I have become obsessed with trying to have a BM daily. For a time I was only going every 5 or so days and feeling rough for it. So I began taking senekot daily and using suppositories when necessary. However, lately I have found my senekot routine not working so regularly so have been fiddling around with my dosage and trying other things such as dates, juices etc.This past week however, I have felt bloated daily-waking with it and have weighed a few pounds more (not really a problem my BMI is only 19.0). Still, I felt really uncomfy, even when I had had a BM(these are never what I would call normal but haven't been for years).Anyway, this week I decided to try to stop all the laxatives, including the natural ones, to see what effect it had. I was worried about becoming a bit addicted too and slightly obsessive!!About a day in, the bloating went down and I feel normal again!!! weight going back to normal and discomfort and wind a lot better. Now I'm ob having less BMs and certainly not daily, but I feel a lot better for it. I'm prob going to need some form of laxatives every few days to be able to go (i'm thinking of suppositories as I'm nervous about putting the laxatives in mt tummy again!)but I actually feel better for not having the laxatives.What I wondered was, has anyone else found that daily laxatives actually make them more bloated, windy, gain weight here and that they feel better without them??It's a bit of a catch 22 tho- cuz ob you don't go to the loo regularly!!!Just wondered what others had thought and found on this??I have also been taking an immune system multi vit with probio once a day, as well as 2 colostrum tabs in the morn. Had assumed this was doing very little and had actually wondered if these were causing the bloat, tho I don't think so now.Anyway, thanks for any thoughts you have on this, Lau xxx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Lau,Yeah I find that as well, when I did the transit test I felt much better for the first 3 days - less pain and sleeping much better as I didn't have any cramps or wind like I normally do. Obviously towards the end I did start getting uncomfortable because I hadn't had a BM, but up until then I was much more comfortable. I'm thinking of saying to my GP about maybe taking them every other day because I know taking laxatives everyday isn't good but I do have pretty severe constipation so not sure if I should. The laxatives also make me feel very nauseous so now on top of that I have to take anti nausea tablets and an indigestion tablet everyday. Sometimes I think they cause more problems than they solve!I know when I had an eating disorder I often went 2-3 days without a BM but never felt uncomfortable with it. Think the longest I went was 4 days and was a bit bloated by then but once I went it was fine. I was under the impression that as long as you're not uncomfortable or feel sick because of it, its generally not a problem. I never used laxatives then and I'm just annoyed now that when I've recovered from the physical and mental consequences of it that I now feel more like an anorexic or a bulimic because of my laxative use. I reckon if you can manage without them you might be a lot better. Then if you start to feel uncomfortable maybe try a suppository and then if that doesn't work maybe try a laxative. Even taking them every other day or every third day would be a lot better than everyday. Hopefully you feel a bit better soonEm xx


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

[I Em I'm glad you agree- wondered if it was just me!!!I di read tho that it is quite common to not go for 3 days and that is normal for a lot of people-not everyone goes every day. I do think because I often eat very little (because otherwise I get the ache and trapped wind) that is a big factor in my constipation and I see you have had the same experience previously.Anyway, gonna keep going laxative free and see what happens. Yep, if i don't go for a few days I will resort to a suppository and only resort to a normal laxative if strictly necessary.I agree, I do think laxatives long term can do more harm than good! When I used to only need them now and again it was fine but relying on them daily has certainly effected my bloating and heavy feeling, plus i'm sure they are at the root of my rumbling and wind too. I'm amazed I hadn't seen the link before!If only I didn't have to eat so little to control my IBS aches and trapped wind, I wonder if I might go a bit more regularly and naturally then!!! IBS is so many contradictions!!!! One thing solves one problem...only to cause another!!!Hope you well Em, Lau xx


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

So far everything I have taken has had a side effect as well. Check out the L-Glutamine to relieve the bloating and gas and other things. You can purchase it at any health food store. I am taking 500 mg with each meal. Will also help to heal the damage caused by laxative usage and you will not need to take the laxatives, which are causing more problems then they are fixing. The cost is less than $20. Might work and might not, but definitely worth finding out if it will work on your system. Best wishes, Gail


----------

